# Greenfield - 60x35x35 (74L)



## salava8 (9 Dec 2016)

*Title: *Greenfield
*Dimensions: *60 x 35 x 35 cm = 74L (23,6 x 13,8 x 13,8 in = ~16 galUK)
*CO2: *Pressurized CO2 via glass diffuser
*Filtration: *Eheim 2215 (Eheim mech, ADA Bio Rio, Sponge, Seachem MatrixCarbon)
*Lights: *2 x 24 W = 0,65 W/L (2 x Osram 6500K)
*Photo Period: *12 am - 9 pm
*Fertilisation: *Vimi All in One
*Water:* 100% RO water
*Substrate: *ADA Amazonia
*Hardscape: *-
*Flora: *Hemianthus callitrichoides, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Hydrocotyle sp japan, Eleocharis acicularis.
*Fauna: *Paracheirodon simulans, Paracheirodon innesi, Poecilia sphenops, Neocaridina davidi var. red
*Competition:* IAPLC 2016 (Rank 1128), EAPLC 2016 (Rank 114)

Set up of this scape - Enjoy watching 


Best regards


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Dec 2016)

Hi Salava8, Wonderful Scape Loved the set up vid 

Congratulations on your 2016 ranking


----------



## PARAGUAY (10 Dec 2016)

Yes well done


----------



## Dantrasy (10 Dec 2016)

The green and black is really striking, great job!


----------



## salava8 (11 Dec 2016)

Thanks guys.  It's nice to hear that.

A few details:



















Video:


----------



## Jimbo1981 (12 May 2017)

Hi, great vid and photos, just wondered how you managed to get the background so black? Is it just in a dark room or have you wrapped black vinyl on the tank? Any tips on how to take the same style of photo would be great please


----------



## salava8 (13 May 2017)

I have glued black vinyl on the rear wall. 

If we talk about photo. I use manual mode on camera and tripod. Important to use as much light as possible. You also have to cover the lamp.

My equipment:
Canon PowerShot SX200 IS. Settings: (6 mm, ISO 200, f/5.6, 1/25s)
Canon EOS 600d + EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM. Settings: (24 mm, ISO 200, f/5.6, 1/30s)

Maybe this video helps you:


----------

